

Announcing the Shift JavaScript AST Specification - shawndumas
http://engineering.shapesecurity.com/2014/12/announcing-shift-javascript-ast.html?m=1

======
nealmueller
This Christmas-eve open source present form Shape Security (my employer) is
getting a lot of attention on twitter.

[https://twitter.com/jquery/status/547782921671962624](https://twitter.com/jquery/status/547782921671962624)
[https://twitter.com/jspedant/status/547572942209421312](https://twitter.com/jspedant/status/547572942209421312)
[https://twitter.com/littlecalculist/status/54760390560215859...](https://twitter.com/littlecalculist/status/547603905602158593)

